# Roll over



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

Got a broad question, and just wanting some input. At what point do trucks roll over? So here’s what I’m getting at. Every year I find myself taking my stock F150 further and further to the limit. Driving down roads I probably shouldn’t be. There’s always those deep ruts that you can’t avoid and you end up just sliding in them for whatever reason. You look right and your co pilot is about 2 ft above you and trying to keep calm as well as keep from sliding onto you. I usually get that pucker factor and slowly creep through, white knuckling the wheel the whole time, while acting calm. My question is, how deep do those ruts need to be to flip me? What degree angle would you call too much? Again, I know it’s broad, just curios really. Here’s a picture from 2 years ago when I though I was going over for sure. Was I close or just over exaggerating it in my head?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Nah man, you can get way more sideways than that. Its a mental thing I've never understood with rollover panic. There's a spot where we deer hunt you can go uphill past this nasty spot over and over and over again with no problem or fear of rolling, but come down it and you think you are going over at any second. I've gone up and down it a hundred times but the feeling is there. 



Back in highschool my friend had a awesome jeep we'd go wheel'ing in. We'd get 10-12 guys in it and go off exploring. Several times we had lots of people standing on the actual side of the jeep holding on to rollbars, mirrors, hood hinges etc leaning back to keep it on the mountain. Man I miss those days.



Thats the same jeep that had a big crease down the hood when one guy stood up and tried to shoot a rabbit my friend who owned it was chasing. Jeep hit a ditch just as he went to fire, skipped a 22lr right down the middle of it 8)



-DallanC


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Think center of mass. Imagine a vertical line passing through the center of your vehicle at the mid point of it's weight (your center of mass), as long as that line stays within the confines of your 4 wheels you're not going to tip over. Centrifugal force plays a factor if you're also moving and turning, but you can still think in terms of the vertical line knowing it will shift depending on the amount of horizontal G forces you're generating by turning. Be vigilant and take it easy through the bad spots and you should be fine.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Just another driving tip...ruts can be your friend. Unless you fear high centering or can for sure stay out of the rut, just let the truck stay in the rut and give it(the truck) it's head. Many times, especially on a muddy road with no shoulder and a slight side hill angle, the ruts are all that is keeping you on the road.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

BPturkeys said:


> Just another driving tip...ruts can be your friend. Unless you fear high centering or can for sure stay out of the rut, just let the truck stay in the rut and give it(the truck) it's head. Many times, especially on a muddy road with no shoulder and a slight side hill angle, the ruts are all that is keeping you on the road.


QTF!

Plus... ya gotta figure the guy who made the rut didnt tip over so... give'er hell! :mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------

